# My First Home Theater !!!



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

So finally I moved into a new place. 
Everything else is settled in every room.
While searching for new house I was also checking if I can have some place to set-up a dedicated Home Theater place.

So, like that I happened to end-up here

Like I said, this is a Duplex Villa, on first floor I have 2 bedrooms and a family room/lounge.

This family room is where I am planning my HT

Room dimensions are 18ft x 10ft x 9ft(height)

Here's a rough sketch of the room








*
AV Equipment:*
Optoma HD141X Full HD 3D
Onkyo HT S3500 HTiB
100" Insta Lock Screen 16:9
Philips BDP2180 3D Bluray Player
PS3


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Staircase to First Floor


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Curtains Up


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Eqipment


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Finished Room


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats All  

No more changes made

But Bought Klipsch RP280F Floorstanding yesterday, 
I will start a WIP thread for my next Home Theater Room, its in planning stage now so need lot of inputs from you guys 

Cheers,
Aditya


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice! Pretty clever, shooting the projector between the seats like that.

BTW, you can upload at least 10 pictures, if not more, to a single post. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Nice! Pretty clever, shooting the projector between the seats like that.
> 
> BTW, you can upload at least 10 pictures, if not more, to a single post. :T
> 
> ...


Hey Wayne  glad to know u liked it  I didnt want to mount the projector to ceiling as this is not a permanent place for my HT 
I didnt know about posting 10 or more images in single post ..... most of the forums dont allow to post multiple images in a single post, I was not sure about that so posted each image serately 
I will remember that and will post accordingly from next time  thanx for info


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> BTW, you can upload at least 10 pictures, if not more, to a single post. :T Regards, Wayne


 Wayne, I hate to hijack a post but I have to ask about it since it's right here. About a year ago, the ability to load more than one photo with iOS ceased. Every time I try, the app crashes. This is super frustrating since I almost exclusively use my phone. I've seen others post about this too. Also, if anyone who can do something about this is reading, can this app get updated for iOS 9? It's the only interface left that I need to press a back button or "done" for photos. Swipe gesturing came out in iOS 7. Two years ago. Just asking. No rant. 
Btw, cool room!


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Wayne, I hate to hijack a post but I have to ask about it since it's right here. About a year ago, the ability to load more than one photo with iOS ceased. Every time I try, the app crashes. This is super frustrating since I almost exclusively use my phone. I've seen others post about this too. Also, if anyone who can do something about this is reading, can this app get updated for iOS 9? It's the only interface left that I need to press a back button or "done" for photos. Swipe gesturing came out in iOS 7. Two years ago. Just asking. No rant.
> Btw, cool room!


thanx willis


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info Willis. I do all this on my computer and tend to forget about people with phones. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure thing Wayne. It's been brought to my attention that the HTS app is not supported anymore. I presume that means no more updates. Ugh. As such I'm responding via taptalk for the first time. Jury will be out awhile. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking good enjoy!


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Looking good enjoy!


Thanx


----------

